# Smoky Mountains



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone! Well we just spent our first full week in our Outback. We went to the Smoky Mountains in Tenn. We stayed in Sevierville (sp?) at the River Plantation RV Park. It was about 25 miles from the Smoky Mountains National Park. While there are camping in the Park, all sites are primitive. We liked Sevierville, it is on the outskirts of all the traffic in Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg. You feel like you were in your own little community. I highly recommend this campground to anyone. It has over 300 sites and most of them are full-hookup. They do have sites right on the Little Pigeon River but you MUST make reservations far in advance for these. We had an inner site but it was very spacious with grass and shade trees. Each site was level, only had to back in one time......







!!! and each site had a concrete patio. It was great! Two swimming pools and hot tub. Pavillion with entertainment during the week. Arcade, store. It was a very quiet campground. Owners keep rules enforced. 
We went into the National Park one day to a place called Cades Cove. It was a community built back in the 1800's. They have preserved it to that time. It is a 11 mile loop one way, to see the structures and the wildlife in natural habitat. We saw 4 black bear, an elk, a coyote and several deer. It was a really neat day! We also went horseback riding. 
The Outback did great. We had a couple problems with the frig.







The light bulb went out. Got a 2 pk at Walmart $2.37. (Auto section). Then on Thursday, we thought the frig. wasn't working anymore. I have a therm. in there. It is supposed to be in the blue (40's), it was in the red (60's). We tried everything possible, taking out fuses, switching to LP, etc.... We were almost prepared to go to Walmart and buy and a cooler and ice. Then noticed it started cooling again. We came to the conclusion that maybe the door hadn't gotten shut all the way. It's not like the frig at home that just automatically shuts but this one you have to give an extra push to hear that click. I think we all learned a valuable lesson. But other than that no major problems. It took about 7 1/2 hours to get there (3 accidents on the way). None of them ours. A little sway when semi's passed. Did great going up and down those mountains. 
Overall, we had a great trip and look forward to July when we head to Michigan for another week. sunny


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey GM,

Great report on Sevierville (sp?). Sounds like a real nice place.. I will have to add that one to my list. Also sounds like you had a great time. We were on our way back from South Carolina this weekend and we went right through that area. Saw two Outbacks and was wondering if it was any of my Outbacker friends.

Again, thanks for the CG report.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome Back, Golden Mom. action Glad you had a good time. We also learned early on about that fridge "click" that you need to hear. And so cool that you have another week to look forward to.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you had a good trip. Nothing like De-stressing!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

There were 3 other Outbacks in the campground with us. We met one family who was from Evansville, Indiana. The others were never "home". 
And DC: we passed one Outback on the way home too. It was on I-75 North on Saturday afternoon. Could that be about the time you were coming thru?

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

That was about the same time we were there but it was not us. We did not have the Outback with us. Yeah I know, I took a vacation without the Outback. Don't think less of me.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

DC: I don't know if I would admit that on this forum or not
















The only time we don't use the camper is when we go to Florida. I like staying on the beach. Waking up to that ocean breeze each morning and having breakfast on the patio. Ahhhhh!!!! sunny


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We recently went to Gatlinburg also. We stayed at Crazy Horse CG which is outside of Gatlinburg. We were also really impressed with Crazy Horse.







We were right on the river and could hear it all nite. The CG had lots of neat activities from a game room, bingo, music, painting t-shirts and ceramics, story time and games for the kids, and most of all, a water slide! and a nice big clean pool.







The staff was extremely nice. I don't know why all this surprised me but I was duly impressed. We stayed at the KOA in Pigeon Forge a couple of years ago and it was a different experience - a little more crowded = noisy - ok but not like this. Crazy Horse was ultimate camping for us.

Here's a link for the campground if anyone is interested.

http://www.crazyhorsecampground.com/index.php


----------

